# Used OB jets?



## Whitaker201 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey guys I am looking for another OB Jet boat. Mine was hit in an accident so I am looking for a replacement. What are some good places to search for used OB jet boats? I have been browsing Facebook market place for the most part but not finding many to choose from. Any suggestions? I would love to find a 1756 semi-v style boat with a 90/65 or 115/80


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 1, 2020)

FB Marketplace like you said and Craigslist are the usual places I find and sell stuff. You might need to expand your search area a little, there should be a few boats out in central PA if you're willing to travel. I actually bought my boat with a prop outboard on it, found a used jet motor and sold the prop motor for almost a wash.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Oct 1, 2020)

I will continue to search. I need to add in PA and Missouri to my searches.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm not sure what your price range would be but I saw this one on Craigslist in central PA https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/boa/d/harrisburg-2017-g3-gator-tough-ccj-with/7193852271.html

Another one https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/boa/d/new-oxford-basstracker-1754-bass-boat/7179526712.html


----------



## Whitaker201 (Oct 2, 2020)

I like the Grizzly A LOT but it is over my price range.  
I want to stay below 10k. I will do some searching over the weekend. Thank you for the links!


----------



## Whitaker201 (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks like I was to late for one I found yesterday.


----------

